# Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure (1989)



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

A cult classic, and a top film, IMHO 

The comedy here was great, as was the exploration of the lighter side of time travel....

"69, dude!!"

And Keanu was funny and showed some emotions in this film, which is not always the case is the stuff he did after this...


----------



## Small Mel (Mar 12, 2001)

Totally excellent dude!

I totally agree with you dude! This is a rad movie, and to think Keanu Reeves turned into such a hottie!!!

Mel


----------



## Dave (Mar 25, 2001)

I voted Pants!

It does have some funny moments, but I'm embarrassed to say I've seen it.

Excellent? Not!


----------



## Manco (Mar 25, 2001)

i voted excellant...its great fun and i really like it
Bye


----------



## eismith (Apr 3, 2001)

I think bill and ted is excelent party on.

Does anyone agree?

I like the twister game with death.What you best bit?


----------



## Krystal (Apr 7, 2001)

I enjoy the character of death. He is very cool.  

Krystal


----------



## Krystal (Apr 7, 2001)

Is a cool movie.  Fun to watch.  I enjoy it and love the music.  And Keanu have evolve much after this, but I have to agree with Markpud, in this character he shows aspects we haven't seen in other of his pictures.  You can say Keanu is very cool here. 

Krystal


----------



## Chilly (Nov 1, 2001)

*lol*

what a wikced movie...................original story....................excellent cutie called keanu.................

his emotions were way cool...............after that he became sorta sombre if u like.................and the hair rocked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## summershake (Nov 9, 2001)

Chilly, how come you're everywhere I wanna post? LOL  
I loved the movie, it's so much fun to watch! 
I prefer the first part, but I also liked the second one...
When they're playing with the death! It cracked me up!
One of the best comedies I've watche when I was younger...


----------



## Chilly (Nov 9, 2001)

*lol*

>evil voice< there is no escaping me........................lol

yeh i agree the first one was better but the second one had its good points as well. i like the bit where they dress up in taht armour(in the first one) and keanu falls down the stairs so billl thinks hes dead and hes getting all weepy and ted jusmps out!!!!!!!!lol (wow thats a lot of "and"'s in that sentence.......)lol

it ruledddddddddd....................both of them.........lol


----------



## summershake (Nov 9, 2001)

LOL, thankx for reminding me, the scene was funny!
Socrates is great and so is Napoleon in the swimming pool!   
When he first is afraid of the water slide but then he loves it and pushes away all the little children...


----------



## Chilly (Nov 9, 2001)

*heheh*

yeh that was funny also!!!!!!!!lol

wat about when.........they meet their other twins first of all?outside that supermarket? lol


----------



## summershake (Nov 9, 2001)

Yeah, that's really funny! The 'how much fingers behind my back' was great!!!


----------



## Chilly (Nov 9, 2001)

*hehe*

wat number was it?.>thinks< i cant rememebr.............

keanu looked so hot!


----------



## stripe (Nov 10, 2001)

I voted excellent too..

Its a terrific feel good movie no violence, no death, no swearing  yet still a good escapism kind of movie.

If ony they taught history like that when I was at school I'd have paid more attention dude!!! LOL


----------



## Chilly (Nov 10, 2001)

*lol*

if only!!!!!!!!!!ah well we can wish right?
btw.............how long ago did u goto skool?lol


----------



## stripe (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: lol*



> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *if only!!!!!!!!!!ah well we can wish right?
> btw.............how long ago did u goto skool?lol *



A long long long time ago in a galaxy far far ...oops wrong timeline <BG>

well Chilly it was a long time ago...trust me


----------



## Chilly (Nov 11, 2001)

*lol*

i wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!! preety please?lol


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 7, 2002)

*what's up*

how has no one posted here yet?  hey, at least i get to be the first.  i love this movie.  even though it's really dumb, i think it's great.  some one else please post and let me know what you think.


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 7, 2002)

i thought this movie was way excellent!  we watch it anytime we have an 80's themed movie night.  i love it!


----------



## Chilly (Feb 7, 2002)

*lol*

u have 80's tjheme nights? aesome!


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 7, 2002)

yep! they have to be movies that capture the essence of the 80's.  most are movies like ferris bueller's day off, the breakfast club (my favorite!), and ghost.  it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 8, 2002)

*wow*

wish i had a family like that. :evil: 

did u see keanus hair in bill and ted? it was funny! the way he kept flicking it bak!


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 8, 2002)

you know, sometimes it's hard to realize that he's the same actor that's in the matrix.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 12, 2002)

*lol*

i know wat u mean!
keanu looks torally different!!!!!!!!!!!!!
muchcuter woudnt u say?


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 14, 2002)

yes, i definitely have to agree with you there.  although, i think his looked his best in speed.  he was very sexy there.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 15, 2002)

*hmmmm*

dont get me started on speed!!!
i have that on tape and i have wacthed it beyond counting .....ok that made no sense but u get wt i mean!


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 15, 2002)

totally!  i was watching the behind the scenes stuff today and they said that they couldn't get enough funding to finish the movie the way they wanted to becuase the studio didn't think the movie would do well.  so they showed it to a preview audience and the whole last part with the subway was all story board.  They audience still liked the movie so much, they were clapping and cheering anyways.  that was enough for the studio to give them the money.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 17, 2002)

*wow*

i cant imagine a diff ending...........but he one they has was far-fetched lol

hey in B&B 2 when they re playing Death those games? Bills foot nearly goes in Teds face and i just find that scene real unny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wats ur fave scne?


----------



## Prophet4Profit (Feb 17, 2002)

Pants! I refuse to admit that I ever even heard of this flick... not bad though...


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 18, 2002)

any scene where they say 'excellent!'


----------



## Chilly (Feb 19, 2002)

*lol*

totally!

i like the part where they go "wat number am i thinking of"? 
" SIXTY-NINE DUUUUUUUUUUUDEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!" lol

i crack at that part!


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 19, 2002)

so many great words!

righteous!

wicked!

awesome!

totally!

dude!


----------



## Chilly (Feb 20, 2002)

*lol*

bogus

bodacious

WOoaaaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 21, 2002)

The part in the uderworld was good. Death has some very cool lines. Or am I thinking of the other movie?

So I voted OK.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 22, 2002)

*lol*

nah u hav the right movie
its bill and ted 2
they die so meet death!


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 22, 2002)

and then they play twister with death!  any movie with a good twister game is cool.


----------



## Dru (Feb 22, 2002)

ohhhh I love this movie! its so funny and the other one was funny too. this is when I fell in love with Keanu Reeves. he was so cute when he was being dumb


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 22, 2002)

Death: "You may be a king or a house hold swepper but sonner or later you dance with the Reaper!"


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 22, 2002)

:rolly2:  :rolly2:  :rolly2:


----------



## Chilly (Feb 23, 2002)

*lol*

that th best!
oh and the kids at the end....awwwwww the little babies were so cute!


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 25, 2002)

awwwwww:blush:


----------



## Chilly (Feb 25, 2002)

*lol*

they were so cute!
and the fact that they named them after each other!


----------



## Chilly (Feb 26, 2002)

*hey*

im posting tokygirl!!!!!!!


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 27, 2002)

wooohooooo!


----------



## Chilly (Feb 27, 2002)

*lol*

anything for a fwllow ke fan!!!!!
i been waiting ages for somene to reply"


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 27, 2002)

i just love this movie!!!!  it's so good!


----------



## Chilly (Mar 4, 2002)

*yep*

it is like a classic
it sums up the end of the 80s;


----------



## tokyogirl (May 6, 2002)

pretty much.  i love the 80's!


----------



## Chilly (May 8, 2002)

*yeah*

prety coll movie 

the best bit was seeing how they changed!


----------

